# Snorkeling Pics from Kauai



## samw (Jan 31, 2011)

Here are a few pics from snorkeling at Ke'e and Poipu Beaches in the past week.



















Bluestripe Butterflyfish










Eyestripe Surgeonfish


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

very cool. thanks for posting


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

some great shots!!!


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Great that you posted these pics. I have snorkeled there, but my pics are not half as good as yours. 
What has that spearfisherman got?
While I was swimming someone brought out some food for the fish. Wow, never seen so many in one spot!


----------



## samw (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks. I was curious about the spearfisherman as well. Unfortunately, I didn't get a chance to talk to him and I didn't get close enough to see what he was spearing. I thought about feeding the fish as well to get a great picture. But all the literature I read states that feeding the fish (and other wildlife) is not acceptable practice so I refrained.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

samw said:


> Thanks. I was curious about the spearfisherman as well. Unfortunately, I didn't get a chance to talk to him and I didn't get close enough to see what he was spearing. I thought about feeding the fish as well to get a great picture. But all the literature I read states that feeding the fish (and other wildlife) is not acceptable practice so I refrained.


I didn't feed them either for that same reason. But there was a native Hawaiian with his kids and he was feeding, so I got a lot of pics, but too blue, the white balance was off. Oh well, yours are good


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Great photos! I especially like the top 2, they look kind of like a dream, or cgi, or something.


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

that is awesome, must of had tons of fun. thanks for sharing


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow, those are some cool shots! I especially love the sea turtle


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Love the turtle shot!
Great composition


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

What kind of camera do you use?


----------

